# billing question



## sharris0518 (May 12, 2010)

I have a case where a SRNA placed an arterial line for a medicare patient. My question is can I bill for this under the CRNA or the anesthesiologist? Also, does anyone know where I can go to get information such as this on medicare's website?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Vettbabe2006 (May 14, 2010)

If the anesthesiologist is only supervising one student, you bill as if the anesthesiologist performed the procedure.  There is an anesthesia guide on the Medicare website.


----------

